# 1/4 mile times 200sx??



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

im jsut curious. i havent had time to run to california speedway and find out my 1/4 time but im curious on what i should expect on a stock... (except strut bar) 5 speed 200sx with a 5 speed? and do california models vary to anyother states due to smog limitations?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

if it's your first time at the track...it won't be as good no matter what as what it COULD be...but in cali with no elevation, i would guess about 17.5


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

so we are almost a full second or more slower than hondas? i read up that nissans are heavier? if so how can we lower our weight to help catch up with out have to spit out more money for mods?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *so we are almost a full second or more slower than hondas? i read up that nissans are heavier? if so how can we lower our weight to help catch up with out have to spit out more money for mods? *


well, hondas in general, names quite a few different cars....but i think you must mean civics, arch nemesis of 200's. it depends on what civic model it is...a ga16 even auto powered car would rape a civic dx. but stay away from si's..and as far as weight goes, they are pretty similar in terms of civics and 200's i believe.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

California Speedway is at about 1000ft. On a hot day the air will be equal to 3000-4000 ft. This means that your car should run between 17.30 and 17.80. It should get faster as the air temp cools down.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> *so we are almost a full second or more slower than hondas? i read up that nissans are heavier? if so how can we lower our weight to help catch up with out have to spit out more money for mods? *


sentras/200's are not slower than civics.......were faster. the only faster usdm civic that can beat us is the d16 powered mofos. A dx powered civic sucks....even an auto ga can whoop it(trust me) but the EX model is a lil different, still beatable tho.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hmm, my friend has a 97 civic. (very nice rice, can't diss honda for this one) i don't know what model it is but its not a si. i think its a dx or ex whichever is the better. 

can we beat the vtecs? i don't know honda engines nor have i taken time to find out but nows the time to ask.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well im glad to hear we have an edge on most (cough) stock honda and as to xt_outs question on the vtech powered ex do we compare or no. well now i will fell less timid when a '93 civic lx rolls up next to me at a stop light and gives a rev. i just may go for it, even stock..... for now.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, we compare to them vtec powered shits. its just that from a stop, we can take em......but from a roll, they have the advantage


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

for some reason my friends 98 civic hatch is faster than my sentra. he has intake and exhaust. i have header and exhaust. we raced last night and he beat me pretty good. but i think my clutched slipped because when i rev like past 4000 my clutch doesnt grab. damn that pisses me off. this wasnt the 1/4 mile though. but he runs a 17.3 and he beats me still.


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

well i have a 95 200sx SE with cold air intake muffler and advanced timing i ran the 1/8 mile and i ran a 10.83 witch isnt bad considering im damn near stock and i was beating LS integras a BMW a 2001 Sentra GXE and an Audi.... I would have to say it really just depends on the driver


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

my best time is 17.2


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

where is the best place to get advanced timing and how far should i take it if im mostly stock?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

advanced timing is something you can do yourself in the driveway with a timing light....
Im taking my car to the track Friday... I'll post my best times when I get them... Im stoked!


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

i wouldnt set it higher than 10 degrees unless u always run on higher gas than unleaded than i think the most is like 15 but its supposed to be a good 5 hp gain for our cars


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i usually run 89 in my car and have no problem with 91 even with gas prices as they are considering i get 400+ miles on a tank. but i dont have a timing light.... how much are they? and would a standard garage set the timing or do i need a performance shop?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

no any garage could set your timing.... timing lights are about 40 bux but if you cant do it take it to the garage.... make sure you run at least 91 octane!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

set it to 15.... our cars are stock at 8.... 10s not much.... go 15


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i was running 17.6, until i got my teins...then i started running 17.2, with a dead clutch

if you really wanna increase acceleration get:
underdrive pulley
lightweight flywheel
stage 2 clutch
good tires on lightweight rims

too bad i hydrolocked my ga, cause i still have the flywheel and clutch in my room


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

howd you hydrolock your car? dude that sucks.... now, lets talk about that flywheel


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

vegas floods suck...if you wanna hear the story aim me and ill tell you...

to all with a cai...GET A BYPASS VALVE! EVEN IF IT DOESNT RAIN IN YOUR AREA. i live in vegas, and it doesnt rain here. but when it does, floods always happen

anyway, i never got a chance to install the clutch and flywheel, but ive heard stories

two cars with the same boltons neck and neck
one cars installs a lightweight flywheel, and is now 2 car lengths ahead in the 1/4

of course, its all on the driver


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have JWT cams, JWT flywheel,JWT Clutch, JWT ECU, UR pullies,Hotshot header, Hotshot cold air, Ported throttle body, Extrude honed intake manifold and 2 inch mandrel cat back exhaust and my car runs 15.60.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well,*

When I was at Minor mods, Intake, Short shifter, Axle Back exhaust, particilay stripped interior, I was dialed in at 16.4...... Best was a 16.3.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

16.3 is good. I run my car with everything in it, the spare and a speaker box and roll bar. I've never striped it down or tried slicks. I usually run it with 1/4 tank of gas. 
Along time ago when it only had an aftermarket muffler and K&N airfilter it ran 17.0 and then Iput a 50 shot of nitrous on it ran 14.70 with 18 inch wheels. Ihaven't tried it with the nitrous since it runs 15.60 on the motor. I would think it would run 13.9- 14.1 now, but I am getting ready to install the Hotshot turbo kit.


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

befor you install the hotshot check out turbodiscounters.com


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

should I run my SE-Rs or slap on the 13" steelies? The SE-Rs are obviously wider (205) thus a wider contact patch but the steelies are prob. lighter and I would rather trash them.... Which set should I run? Would staggering them do any good?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

delete...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

...why?


----------



## black96SE-R (Sep 11, 2004)

*my old car*

i had a 91 accord 4 door auto with aem cai thats it and i was running 17.1s but now im picking up a 96 200sx ser with exhaust, short shifter, and really good tires on 15s, stock lsd and i hoping that will be low 16's maybe even high 15s at great lakes in wisconsin. if anybody has times on there 200sx let me know im really interested


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

black96SE-R said:


> i had a 91 accord 4 door auto with aem cai thats it and i was running 17.1s but now im picking up a 96 200sx ser with exhaust, short shifter, and really good tires on 15s, stock lsd and i hoping that will be low 16's maybe even high 15s at great lakes in wisconsin. if anybody has times on there 200sx let me know im really interested


you should be in the high 15s
granted your engine is still running strong


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I dont have a stock motor. But with the Jap SR20DET swap, Im running 14.2. Before the swap, somewhere in the 17's. BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

does n e one know how a stock SE-R would match up against the different types of golfs??


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

well, the VW golfs (i'm assuming that's what you're referring to) have a few diff. engines. they have VWs little 4banger not turbo 132 HP thingy... the 1.8t which pushes out 170... and i think you could get 'em with the VR6 which is like 220... now the se-r, if i'm correct, is an sr20 motor putting like... 130 or so to the wheels. i imagine it runs like a high 15 or low 16 stock with 98 and decent air temps.. the VWs... well my old passat ran a 16.7 with the 1.8 t and street tires on a semi-damp day so i imagine it woudl be a competition, though the golfs are a couple hundred pounds lighter then the passats depending


----------



## black96SE-R (Sep 11, 2004)

*dude this link will definately help you*



bugnlv said:


> im jsut curious. i havent had time to run to california speedway and find out my 1/4 time but im curious on what i should expect on a stock... (except strut bar) 5 speed 200sx with a 5 speed? and do california models vary to anyother states due to smog limitations?


here you go check this link out i found it looking around the internet for 1/4 mile times it helped a lot. its all sentras and 200sx with 1/4 times and the list of the parts for each car and its divided into 11s 12s 13s 14s 15s 16s they didnt even have 17s but thats prolly cause most se-r shouldnt even be in the 17s. and if they do the car really sucks or the driver does at least thats my opinion.well hope it helps.

http://www.symptoms-of-heart-disease.com/showthread.php?t=12386


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

the SE-R stock is 140....my freind has a 4 door golf....that has a 2.0 in it....it was liket he only year they made 4doors with the 2.0....and he has an exahust on it....a cheap unoiversal one....and we wants to race me....does n e one have n e clue at how theses wiould match up


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

themudboy said:


> I dont have a stock motor. But with the Jap SR20DET swap, Im running 14.2. Before the swap, somewhere in the 17's. BIG DIFFERENCE


Jap is a racial slur, why don't you use JDM in the future..


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Sorry Pal. Everyone knows what I mean though. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> the SE-R stock is 140....my freind has a 4 door golf....that has a 2.0 in it....it was liket he only year they made 4doors with the 2.0....and he has an exahust on it....a cheap unoiversal one....and we wants to race me....does n e one have n e clue at how theses wiould match up


 what engine badge does he have on the car? i don't recall VW making an engine called "the 2.0." if it's a VR6, you lose, just forget it. if it's the 1.8t, you have a shot. if it's their stock 4 banger - toast 'im.


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

Depends if you have an SE or SE-R


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

wes said:


> Jap is a racial slur, why don't you use JDM in the future..


How is Jap a racial slur, it's short for Japanese. Christ don't be so sensitive. You amer.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> the SE-R stock is 140....my freind has a 4 door golf....that has a 2.0 in it....it was liket he only year they made 4doors with the 2.0....and he has an exahust on it....a cheap unoiversal one....and we wants to race me....does n e one have n e clue at how theses wiould match up


What year is it? It sounds like if you can drive you will definately hold your own in a SE-R if it is the 2.0. In terms of other golfs, if it is a newer GTI 1.8t, with an ECU they will hang with an SRT-4.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a lot of VWs have the 2.0 liter
that motor sucks

you should own him no problem, unless you just cant drive or your motor is very tired


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mecho1.6 said:


> befor you install the hotshot check out turbodiscounters.com


we are all going to pretend that you didn't say that.. no one is that stupid to look at their shitty kits... they are cheap and will produce like no power and they dont run intercoolers.. so just stick with hotshots


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

intercooler?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> How is Jap a racial slur, it's short for Japanese. Christ don't be so sensitive. You amer.


Whatever man, I am one of the most tolerant member's on the BB, but one thing I will always point out is anything that is racial or prejudice. I am not saying he meant it in that fashion, I am saying it is a racial slur and should not be used to describe a motor or swap. And yes it IS a racial slur.

Oh and we are WAAAAY off topic here.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> Whatever man, I am one of the most tolerant member's on the BB.


im pulling a flag, im pretty damn tolerant myself.. haha






wes is a good guy, kids, just try and not refer stuff as jap... some might take offense, just say jdm


----------

